# Any boarding barns in northwest indiana or central ohio?



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I live in northwest Indiana, but I may move to central Ohio closer to summer. Central Ohio, more specifically Mount Vernon, but I'm willing to board anywhere close-ish like Columbus. Northwest Indiana, really LaPorte, but Valpo, Rolling Prairie, etc. 

I'm not really into showing, but it doesn't matter weather it's a show barn/laid back barn/western/english/etc. 
Price range: no more than $375 
I have 3 horses, so a multiple horse discount would be nice.


----------



## luvmypainthorse (Feb 23, 2009)

Athletic Style Ranch, Plymouth, IN would be in between. We are about half hour east of Valpo. Last I checked, board was $250/month per horse. We're pretty full, but you could come by and take a look around, and if you like the place, you could get on the waiting list. Ph: 574-936-1500. Not a big show barn or anything, but a few of us show loacally, and the owner runs barrels at the national level. It's a fun barn with some really great people.


----------

